# Looking To Find An Appropriate Shabad To Sing For My Father's 60th Birthday



## ravisingh (Feb 8, 2005)

Sadh Sangat Ji,

Does anyone have any suggestions?  I can't think of an apporpriate shabad for this occassion. I'm pretty good with coming up with reasonable tunes on the harmonim so if anyone has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ravi Singh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 8, 2005)

*"Das Tairae Ki Baenti Rid Kar Pargaas, Tumri Kirpa Tae Paarbrahm Dokhan Ko Naas..." Ang 818 SGGS Ji*

I occasinaly did kirtan in Gurdwaras in my school time and i distinctly remember this shabad being my first public performance...  This shabad has been beautifully sung by Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji. Please let us know which shabad you eventually sing. Pay my regards to your family.

Aman Singh


----------



## ravisingh (Feb 8, 2005)

Dear Aman Singh Ji,


Thank-you for your suggestions --in fact this is one of my father's favorite shabads --I used to sing it for him all the time!

I am also thinking of doing something from the Shabad Hazare as Dhan Dhan sri guru arjun dev ji originally wrote them as letters to his father.

Anyway, thank-you for the well wishes I will certainly pass them along to my family. I am planning well in advance my father's birthday is on March 17th but I can use the time to practice!  Unfortunately, my father lives across the country from me (5 hours by plane travel so I only get to see my parents a few times a year).  I will let you all know what I eventually decide and keep the suggestions coming!

Regards,

Ravi Singh


----------



## Arvind (Feb 8, 2005)

Awsw mhlw 4 ]

gurmuiK FUMiF FUFyidAw hir sjxu lDw rwm rwjy ]
kMcn kwieAw kot gV ivic hir hir isDw ]
hir hir hIrw rqnu hY myrw mnu qnu ivDw ]
Duir Bwg vfy hir pwieAw nwnk ris guDw ]1]
pMQu dswvw inq KVI muMD jobin bwlI rwm rwjy ]
hir hir nwmu cyqwie gur hir mwrig cwlI ]
myrY min qin nwmu AwDwru hY haumY ibKu jwlI ]
jn nwnk siqguru myil hir hir imilAw bnvwlI ]2]
*gurmuiK ipAwry Awie imlu mY icrI ivCuMny rwm rwjy ]*
*myrw mnu qnu bhuqu bYrwigAw hir nYx ris iBMny ]*
*mY hir pRBu ipAwrw dis guru imil hir mnu mMny ]*
*hau mUrKu kwrY lweIAw nwnk hir kMmy ]3]*
gur AMimRq iBMnI dyhurI AMimRqu burky rwm rwjy ]
ijnw gurbwxI min BweIAw AMimRiq Cik Cky ]
gur quTY hir pwieAw cUky Dk Dky ]
hir jnu hir hir hoieAw nwnku hir ieky ]4]9]16]

( gurU swihb - AMg 449 )


----------



## ravisingh (Feb 9, 2005)

Arvind said:
			
		

> Awsw mhlw 4 ]
> 
> gurmuiK FUMiF FUFyidAw hir sjxu lDw rwm rwjy ]
> kMcn kwieAw kot gV ivic hir hir isDw ]
> ...




Arvind Singh Ji,

Although I can read Gurmukhi the above text does not show up on my computer as gurmukhi script.  Is there something that I need to do in order for it to be displayed properly?

Thanks for your replying to my query I appreciate it.

Ravi Singh


----------



## Arvind (Feb 9, 2005)

Ravi veer,

You need to install GurbaniAkhar font (freely avlbl on web) on your PC to view these gurmukhi characters.

As indicated, I was referring page 449 i.e. in Asa dee Vaar, shabad particularly - Gurmukh pyare aye mil, main chiri vichunne raam raje
Mera man tan bahut bairagya, har nain ras bhinney

Write back, if you are still unable to view the shabad after installing GurbaniAkhar font.

Regards, Arvind.


----------

